
Ask HN: Beautiful shell code? - xelxebar
What are some examples of beautiful shell code?<p>Bash---and, in general, shell---gets a lot of flack for being a bad programming language. I understand the sentiment, but after writing a few klocs, with copious support from shellcheck[0], that feeling changed for me. I think bash, and even POSIX shell, can be reasonable languages, well-suited to certain problems.<p>Without providing rigid metrics, I&#x27;m curious about scripts HN has encountered (or produced!) that you consider high-quality.<p>[0]:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;koalaman&#x2F;shellcheck
======
oweiler
My own (currently broken) Bash testing framework written in Bash
[https://github.com/helpermethod/bash-
specs/blob/master/src/b...](https://github.com/helpermethod/bash-
specs/blob/master/src/bash-specs)

------
pastyboy
acme.sh is the most beautiful I have come across... incredible its all written
in BASH and a great way to learn some slick scripting.
[https://github.com/Neilpang/acme.sh](https://github.com/Neilpang/acme.sh)

